# Install Java2TM



## erikstonge (May 20, 2002)

Did I can Install Java2TM Runtime Environment, v. 1.3.1 (JRE) on MacOS X without problems? I ask it, because I want a more fast and compatible Java, exemple: LimeWire.


----------



## rharder (May 20, 2002)

Mac OS X already has the Java 2 Platform, v1.3.something.

-Rob


----------



## erikstonge (May 20, 2002)

I want it because I want to have more compatiblities in the Internet (About every java games don't load), and to use a other windows manager that Aqua (because it's slow) by X11 (Window Maker, already installed).


----------

